# Blood in stool



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Bright red usually means it's from the anus bleeding from straining or repeated diarrhea and such. Sam would have bright red blood after a bout with diarrhea. I'm sure he's fine. Internal bleeding would be dark blood or stools. Are you noticing straining or maybe very large stools that might cause discomfort?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am not sure what it could be but I would call tomorrow no matter what condition the feces is in tomorrow at least to get some advice from them. Best to play it safe with things like this.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Bright red usually means it's from the anus bleeding from straining or repeated diarrhea and such. Sam would have bright red blood after a bout with diarrhea. I'm sure he's fine. Internal bleeding would be dark blood or stools. Are you noticing straining or maybe very large stools that might cause discomfort?


No, nothing unusual there. Everything seems normal.

I had one thought, though - could it be the green beans? Is there a chance that the seeds are bothering him? We'd been mixing them with Riley's food and Gunner decided that he wanted some, too, so we started giving him some with his supper. Figured it wouldn't hurt anything. I wonder if they could be causing him a problem?

But yes, either way, I'm calling the vet first thing in the morning. It may be nothing, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

LifeOfRiley said:


> No, nothing unusual there. Everything seems normal.
> 
> I had one thought, though - could it be the green beans? Is there a chance that the seeds are bothering him? We'd been mixing them with Riley's food and Gunner decided that he wanted some, too, so we started giving him some with his supper. Figured it wouldn't hurt anything. I wonder if they could be causing him a problem?
> 
> But yes, either way, I'm calling the vet first thing in the morning. It may be nothing, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


Green beans are usually very easy on the digestive tract. Go ahead and check things out, but I wouldn't worry. The first time it happened to Sam, I got worried too.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

****. I was really hoping it could be the green beans.

It's just really scary with Shepherds and all the problems they're prone to. Major immune system, bleeding disorders and all that. I'm probably getting way ahead of myself, but I don't think I'll sleep much tonight.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Take a deep breath. You can reassure yourself somewhat by checking out his gums.... are they nice and pink???? If so, that's a real good sign. I would get him in tomorrow and let them take a fecal sample and see what's going on. If you're worried about bleeding disorders, perhaps request a CBC so they can see what his hematocrit is. I'm sure you'll feel much better after talking with your vet and erring on the side of cautiousness.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Take a deep breath. You can reassure yourself somewhat by checking out his gums.... are they nice and pink???? If so, that's a real good sign. I would get him in tomorrow and let them take a fecal sample and see what's going on. If you're worried about bleeding disorders, perhaps request a CBC so they can see what his hematocrit is. I'm sure you'll feel much better after talking with your vet and erring on the side of cautiousness.


Yeah, his gums look okay. They don't look pale to me. I pushed on them and the color came right back too, so I guess that IS a good sign.
(Ugh... it's time like this when I wish I drank! :uhoh: )


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

It can be from numerous things.....colitis, IBS, IBD, hookworms, stick splinters,c etc. I'd have him checked out. Often it's from something they've eaten.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

He has an appointment Saturday morning. I was hoping to get him in sooner, but that's the first available appointment they had. 
I spoke to the tech. She asked quite a few questions and said that she didn't see any harm in waiting until Saturday morning. (She said that they'd certainly squeeze me in, somewhere, if they felt it was an emergency.)

He's gone three more times since I originally posted about this, and nothing. No blood and it's perfectly normal. Should I take that as a good sign, or does it really mean very little??


----------

